
Blacklist – Blocklist in NetBSD-Current - jayp1418
http://mail-index.netbsd.org/current-users/2020/06/15/msg038868.html
======
numpad0
Can’t we instead change “white” used in racism to something vague or indirect
like “matte” or “pink”?

To me those “identifying as 'white'” people getting weird ideas from that name
of a color to harass others is annoying.

